# Google Chrome and images



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm using Chrome now but whenever I try to "copy location" on an image, for some reason it doesn't work on the forums. It has always worked on Firefox, and it's the same URL, so I'm wondering why? Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I use chrome, and if you right click an image and click 'copy image URL' it still works for me.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I use Chrome as well. I don't have that problem. Maybe your doing it wrong? Or something is up with your browser. hmm.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

my boss had me install chrome on my work computer so he could use it for 10 mins.... after he was done i tried to open bids (job bids for landscape etc) and it totally screwed everything up i could open some adobe items and not others, i hated it i had to have a technician come uninstall it so my computer would go back to normal.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm...I'm really not sure what I'm doing.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

What version of Windows do you have Jack?

I found that Vista and Chrome had some kinks. But switching to Windows 7 fixed everything, and I'm running much better over-all with Windows 7.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I have 7 on my computer, but I'm on Kadee's at the moment, so maybe that's why...


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe that is why. At least you know your not alone! I never really had this problem because I have a Mac computer.


----------

